# Greetings from Florida.



## Christian J Scherr (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello and good wish's to you all. My name is Christian Scherr and I will raised a Master Mason of St Johns lodge 37 in DeLand Fl. on April 11th. I am looking forward to new journey's in Masonry.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 30, 2015)

Congrats brother


----------



## Christian J Scherr (Mar 31, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Congrats brother


Thank you.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 31, 2015)

Christian J Scherr said:


> Hello and good wish's to you all. My name is Christian Scherr and I will raised a Master Mason of St Johns lodge 37 in DeLand Fl. on April 11th. I am looking forward to new journey's in Masonry.



Welcome Brother Christian!


----------



## Ghost (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Companion Joe (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Christian J Scherr (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank you all.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 22, 2015)

Congratulations brother, Hope things went well on your raising.


----------



## Christian J Scherr (Apr 25, 2015)

It was an experience I will remember and cherish for life.


----------



## Levelhead (Apr 27, 2015)

Welcome.
Elmer O. Smith NO. 307
Pinellas Park, Fl
&
Bushnell NO. 30
Bushnell, Fl


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom.


----------

